# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Official Hollyoaks Merchandise Available

## Lennie

*Hollyoaks has just opened up a Offical Mechandise site -* 


http://www.themerchandisingshop.co.u...true&shopid=25

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha i'm so getting that mug!  :Rotfl:

----------


## diamond1

yeah Im going to get one of those hollyoaks shirts....they're going to be all the trend in london,paris..chatham :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

whats with the clothing sizes?! one top only in size 8 - 10, one top only in size large, whats all that about lol?!

----------


## di marco

> chatham


you could actually be right there lol!

----------


## diamond1

just you wait....I can see it now burberry hats,hoodies will cease to exisist all this gangs will be dressed up in the offical OAKS wear trying to talk scouse 

I might have to sign a petition for all local shops to sell hollyoaks merchandise

----------

